# HSS 1332AT Gear Box Wobble



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

The gear box on my 1332 seems to move back and forth when the blower is operating. There is also a banging noise when running. The gear box does not seem to move as much if the left auger is put in the other shear bolt hole. This machine has approx 4 to 5 hours on it. May have been this way since new. I will try to attach a video.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

EDIT:

A cross auger that is running out of its orbit would cause a lot of vibration and flexing against the gearbox and causing the opposing
cross auger to react to the pressure created by the cross auger and stub shaft that are not operating straight.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

scottj said:


> The gear box on my 1332 seems to move back and forth when the blower is operating. There is also a banging noise when running. The gear box does not seem to move as much if the left auger is put in the other shear bolt hole. This machine has approx 4 to 5 hours on it. May have been this way since new. I will try to attach a video.


hold the dealer accountable.


----------



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

I took it to a dealer and there mechanic checked it out by removing shear pins on the auger and impeller. He could not find anything bent or abnormal.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

He was not looking very hard if he could not find the
problem that was staring at him with the engine running 
and the auger and impeller in operation.

A problem as you have described it would still be 
making a nuisance of itself even at a lower engine speed.

The entire drive train should be creating a smooth 
transmission of power with no excess vibration or 
through the frame wobbling as you describe it.

As them for a new replacement machine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I would have thought that the dealer would have been concerned about the banging noise also.:surprise:


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a feeling that there isn’t a dealer in Sask that has any stellar blower mechanics working there just based on how many blower repairs they likely see a year, id bet not many. As said if brand new I’d ask for a replacement machine, if not then call Honda Canada and push to speak to a supervisor about the situation. 

What part of Sask are you in?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry about that skunky lawn mowers ;^0. I just went whole hog on the rewrite and I should have left it alone. 

Are the boys/snowblowers scratching at the garage door trying to get out and dig up the lawn since they have no snow to play in yet??

Thank you for the like I appreciate it very much as it made me smile too. 

I hope the trick or treaters did not cause any mayhem in your neck of the woods.

Speaking of Mayhem, the two latest all state commercials with Tina Fey in the drivers seat are down right roll around on the ground funny. 


Leon


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh hi, no problem. I actually just deleted my moan and then I saws your post! 

Yes my OPE kids are itching for snow. I keep thinking if I buy more snowblowers it might make it snow!! hahah

Halloween was nearly cancelled, we were under a tornado warning that evening. They each got a bag of pretzels. The human kids got chocolate.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am certainly glad to hear the All Hallows Eve celebration in your neighborhood went well with no major egging incidents or soaped windows.


----------

